# Back Stage Videos



## peacefulone61 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was looking for any suggestions on videos that show an accurate example of what it is like backstage, for an introduction of technical theater class. I have some basic design videos already lined up but I was hopping to get some videos that show backstage life as well.


----------



## shiben (Jan 22, 2011)

peacefulone61 said:


> I was looking for any suggestions on videos that show an accurate example of what it is like backstage, for an introduction of technical theater class. I have some basic design videos already lined up but I was hopping to get some videos that show backstage life as well.


 
Just go to a theatre and look around? I would imagine that the low light conditions, hurried cues and general dislike of people bothering them when they have to work would make a video showing stagehands working very dificult to produce. Now of a show going up, plenty.


----------



## skienblack (Jan 22, 2011)

[URL='http://www.amazon.com/Sing-Faster-Stagehands-Ring-Cycle/product-reviews/B00022FW90"]Sing Faster A stagehands ring cycle[/URL] is about a production of Wagner's opera. I haven't seen it in a very long time but I remember it being funny and very revealing of how all of their backstage set-up worked.


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2011)

Some of what goes on backstage in a theatre is not safe for school viewing.
Much of what goes on backstage at rock shows borders on NSFW.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube - Sing Faster - The Stagehands' Ring Cycle


----------



## Footer (Jan 23, 2011)

There is always the old Pink Floyd classic off of Pulse... Its more beer drinking then backstage but there ya go.


----------



## rochem (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, as others have said, what goes on backstage during a show is very dependent on the level of the production, the job being performed, how long it's been running, and other factors. I know of one electrician on a very well-known broadway show who spend each show watching family guy and chatting on facebook. I've also worked with a road crew who spent each show doing Sporcle quizzes with everyone on headset.


----------



## cprted (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a backstage timelapse of a music awards show at my venue a while back.

YouTube - WCMA 2010 backstage timelapse.mov


----------



## cpf (Jan 24, 2011)

cprted said:


> Here is a backstage timelapse of a music awards show at my venue a while back.
> 
> YouTube - WCMA 2010 backstage timelapse.mov


 
That's a cool idea! I should try that sometime...


----------



## peacefulone61 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 27, 2011)

Try this, for a bit of a look at a VERY specialized discipline, from the very best in the biz:
YouTube - PaulTheFlyGuy's Channel


----------



## zmb (Jan 28, 2011)

Cirque du Soleil has some videos of what a typical day is like and more under their carrers page: Cirque du Soleil
Look under Technical Direction, Automation, and Rigging.


----------

